
Show HN: Armeria 1.0.0 released – Your go-to microservice framework - trustin
https://armeria.dev/
======
trustin
Hi! The project lead here. Please feel free to ask questions about Armeria!

------
kkdai
Great package to support both GRPC and Thrift.

------
hahawjstk
I think it's good prject!!

------
dharmeshj310
Any metric-collector support?

~~~
trustin
Armeria supports metric collection via Micrometer. Micrometer supports wide
range of metric collection systems, including Prometheus, Datadog, etc. See
[https://micrometer.io/](https://micrometer.io/) for more information.

------
normanmaurer
Congrats Trustin and team...

------
eonezhang
great job you guys done.

------
tebica
netty, gRPC! go go-

